# Magic February 8th



## cbackman (Feb 8, 2015)

First time at magic and it was fantastic, knee deep in the woods, tons of untracked, want to thank you guys, always heard this place was awesome and it certainly is, great terrain


----------



## reefer (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice pics. Glad to hear you like!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 9, 2015)

Yesterday was a blast. Too bad I had to call it at 2 to head home for my son's game. The 3-5 that fell Saturday night freshened everything up nicely. Untracked lines were incredible and there were still several to be found.


----------



## bman1 (Feb 9, 2015)

I hit Magic on Feb 7th. 1st timer as well and it was a lot of fun. Lots of good snow. My only complaint was that the Black Lift was closed all day! So just 1 lift running. I waited on line for about a 1/2 hour one time. Other than that it was so bad. The lines got better later as well. I had a good time but need information on where to enter the woods. I heard people talking about Glade runs that were good and not too narrow. When I hit the glades I prefer some space. So I mainly to the trails. It was great and I can see when they have their loyals. I'd go back. Also grabbed food and drinks at Jakes tavern one night and then the Mill for dinner on Saturday night. Good fun. I skied elsewhere on Sunday though.


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 9, 2015)

Magic is next on our list. Bit of a ride from our house. Based on the trail map it looks like only double black trails are accessible off the Black Chair. I am assuming it is simply the inexact depiction of the trails/lift location. Do they run both lifts regularly? Would stink to drive 2 hours for a double chair and 1/2 waits.


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2015)

what's the latest on the black lift?   I thought they were driving to get all the parts upgraded and inspected and then have it on standby this season.  I guess not?


----------



## Abominable (Feb 9, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> Yesterday was a blast. Too bad I had to call it at 2 to head home for my son's game. The 3-5 that fell Saturday night freshened everything up nicely. Untracked lines were incredible and there were still several to be found.



You gonna be there this weekend?  Planning on being there Sat with a couple folks; I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2015)

Abominable said:


> You gonna be there this weekend?  Planning on being there Sat with a couple folks; I'll keep an eye out.



I heard some talk about the weekend after Presidents day but didn't talk to Tom Barker directly.


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2015)

Is there an issue with the Black Chair?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> Is there an issue with the Black Chair?



Only if you want it running, rather than just sitting idle with a bunch of snow on each and every chair hanging from the haul rope


----------



## slatham (Feb 10, 2015)

I doubt Black runs, but it doesn't matter. 1/2 hour wait for Red is an aberration (and probably due to all the racers needing to get up the hill at once) and was more like 5-10 max. But the lack of skier traffic means much, much better snow! It's the coming down that counts, and its worth the wait!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2015)

Lack of skier traffic is great until you're the one who drove up there, paid money, and is now "that skier".


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Lack of skier traffic is great until you're the one who drove up there, paid money, and is now "that skier".


Certainly people need to make up their own minds on where to spend their dollars but for most of the day it wasn't that bad. The racers filled the queue pretty good before each of their two runs. I guess I took about a dozen runs on Saturday and did not ski from wire to wire. Is that really so horrendous? In general most skiers  probably don't take that many runs in a day... if that concerns you so much then don't come.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> Certainly people need to make up their own minds on where to spend their dollars but for most of the day it wasn't that bad. The racers filled the queue pretty good before each of their two runs. I guess I took about a dozen runs on Saturday and did not ski from wire to wire. Is that really so horrendous? In general most skiers  probably don't take that many runs in a day... if that concerns you so much then don't come.



Every time I've been to Magic there's been very little if usually zero wait for the lifts. Regardless of which lifts were running. So my original statement doesn't really apply to any specific scenarios.


----------

